# USA Presidential Elections 2016



## BadGas (Oct 16, 2016)

Subject of politics is touchy.. I get it. Don't know who to vote for?? Here's an easy way to decide:



> Use a technique that has stood the test of time, the Benjamin Franklin technique on how to make a good decision. Only, instead of pros and cons, I'll create these 2 very simple categories:
> 
> 1) Nominees that represent "no change" in the current direction of the USA and it's policies???
> 2) Nominees that represent "change" in the current direction of the USA and it's policies??
> ...



If you choose to vote for a different candidate, that's your choice. I recommend coming up with any technique that works for you, and results in you voting for Trump. Otherwise, the next stop is: 

Bye American dollar; Bye Canadian dollar; Bye Peso; and hello to the North American Monetary Union and the "Amero". 

FUCK THAT!!!!


----------



## Watson (Oct 17, 2016)

I have masturbated to Hillary, back when Bill was President....just saying, it would get my vote if I was American.....but then if I was American and not Australian id slit my wrists......no homo!


----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2016)

I got to pay my taxes, Trump no !!   I got to serve in the military, Trump no !!  I like to treat people with respect, Trump no !!

....  as much as I don't like Hillary, I am voting for her...


----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2016)

Watson said:


> I have masturbated to Hillary, back when Bill was President....just saying, it would get my vote if I was American.....but then if I was American and not Australian id slit my wrists......no homo!



...  she was a Honey back in the day....


----------



## BadGas (Oct 17, 2016)

> I got to pay my taxes, Trump no !!   I got to serve in the military, Trump no !!  I like to treat people with respect, Trump no !!
> 
> ....  as much as I don't like Hillary, I am voting for her...




*Hey brother..before I swing away, "thanks for your service and sacrifice". I served as well. USMC. 
**
**As far as Trump not paying taxes: Trump Corporation is doing what most big corporations do. Every last one of them.**The only difference between them and Trump, is Trump admits it. 

Also, I find no fault with someone who has created thousands of jobs over the span of his life-time, foregoing military service. I believe job creation to be an extremely needed, and honorable, public service. 

Trump has played no part in the systematic dismantling of this country. His fault, is wanting to fix it. The real blame lies with our career politicians. They've almost succeeded in destroying this country, from the inside out, to usher in the new global economy and world government. These people should all be labeled traitors.. 

Time for politics is over. Time for Trump is now. *


----------



## BadGas (Oct 17, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  she was a Honey back in the day....



3some with Hillary and Huma perhaps...


----------



## Watson (Oct 18, 2016)

trump didn't admit shit, he got outed, most people in the rest of the world hope you get Trump to teach you a lesson, being to pull your heads out of your asses and open your minds...if that lying fat turd becomes president, USA is totally and forever fucked!

me, I like anarchy, but I like the US and American people, you are all that's left that might make the world a better place....I hope Hillary wins, she fixes your economy, China and Russia collapse and Trump gets the electric chair!


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 18, 2016)

hillary
campaign gets millions in ctributions she owes favors
 thinks we need to put troops in syria
 carreer politician with a history of making bad policies
busy focusing on his work busy doing favors for campaign funds and too focused on her future run of president to worry about her people in Benghazi


trump
payed for his own 
against us getting involved in  a syrian war
successful businessman

I can do this all day but the fact is I have heard libs and conservitives for years say the problem is carreer politicians and the fact that these people are paid off and do nt have our interests at heasrt. you have a guy here who doesnt owe anyone shit paid for his own campaign, its is scaring career politicians who are paid off and still owe favors thats why repblicans are leaving the party, they know they are fcked


----------



## BadGas (Oct 18, 2016)

Watson said:


> trump didn't admit shit, he got outed, most people in the rest of the world hope you get Trump to teach you a lesson, being to pull your heads out of your asses and open your minds...if that lying fat turd becomes president, USA is totally and forever fucked!
> 
> me, I like anarchy, but I like the US and American people, you are all that's left that might make the world a better place....I hope Hillary wins, she fixes your economy, China and Russia collapse and Trump gets the electric chair!



Though I disagree.. Your post made me crack up!!


----------



## BadGas (Oct 18, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> hillary
> campaign gets millions in ctributions she owes favors
> thinks we need to put troops in syria
> carreer politician with a history of making bad policies
> ...



Yeah.. I can't agree with you more. I just can't understand how some can see this so plainly, but yet others can not?? How can anyone still be asleep at this point??  I just don't get it. 

Also.. I'd like to point out, *war with Syria, means war with Russia*. War with Russia would have unimaginable consequences for the planet, not just USA. Anyone believes that there's a favorable outcome, to such a conflict, is as insane as these politicians selling this bad idea. We need to stop poking "The Bear". 

It's mind boggling to think that our own US government, is directly responsible for overthrowing (or attempting to overthrow) governments in Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Egypt, and now Syria. Hillary Clinton is directly involved in turning these places in to complete shit holes. 

How many countries has Trump turned in to shit holes?? ZERO.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 18, 2016)

when ever a project turns to shit they call trump and he figures it all out for a fraction of the cost and for a fraction of the time the government was putting into it


----------



## williamalderson6 (Oct 19, 2016)

Let go TRUMP 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 25, 2016)

... Trump has done more to lose, than he has done to win.  If he could keep his ego under control he'd be a shoe-in...   Hillary doesn't need to respond to her negatives because Donald is strutting around talking about all he owns and what a great winner he is,,,  is he ??      don't think so ....

...as much as I dislike the 'Clinton clan', Trump has demonstrated 'zero' common sense , which comes in handy when you want to be POTUS ...it's true he has always been a blowhard, & will blame everybody for his lose, & point his finger at everybody but himself...


----------



## Watson (Oct 26, 2016)

charley said:


> ... Trump has done more to lose, than he has done to win.  If he could keep his ego under control he'd be a shoe-in...   Hillary doesn't need to respond to her negatives because Donald is strutting around talking about all he owns and what a great winner he is,,,  is he ??      don't think so ....
> 
> ...as much as I dislike the 'Clinton clan', Trump has demonstrated 'zero' common sense , which comes in handy when you want to be POTUS ...it's true he has always been a blowhard, & will blame everybody for his lose, & point his finger at everybody but himself...



well said...


----------



## williamalderson6 (Oct 26, 2016)

If Clinton gets in the United States  is going to be jacked up worse than what it is now y not try something new what do we have to lose give him 4 years and try him out 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 26, 2016)

Watson said:


> well said...





... thx Griff, we're in trouble on this side of the 'pond', & it's picking the less of 2 evils , not such a good deal for americans.....    ...


----------



## Watson (Oct 26, 2016)

charley said:


> ... thx Griff, we're in trouble on this side of the 'pond', & it's picking the less of 2 evils , not such a good deal for americans.....    ...



Trump has never been about anyone but Trump, I haven't read a single story about him doing anything great in the world and a dozen stories about him being a fuckwit....I don't think Hillary really stands for anything either but at least she wont randomly grab the cocks of foreign leaders lol


----------



## BioRep (Oct 26, 2016)

Only a week away


----------



## williamalderson6 (Oct 26, 2016)

Let's go trump

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Oct 27, 2016)

I hate to point out the obvious, that the US wealth comes from international trade and just about the entire planet hates Trump....except Russia and they are broke anyway...


----------



## williamalderson6 (Oct 27, 2016)

I will say one thing is I have always voted Democrat but it is time for a change if we don't get trump in there it is going to bit us all in the ass what do we have to loss.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Oct 27, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> when ever a project turns to shit they call trump and he figures it all out for a fraction of the cost and for a fraction of the time the government was putting into it



Yeah.. so you're saying since the government project was shit to begin with, Trump is actually doing the American public a service by saving on cost (tax payer dollars saved), and cost associated with time (more taxpayer dollars saved). This wouldn't be a bad thing, if it was true.


----------



## BadGas (Oct 27, 2016)

williamalderson6 said:


> Let go TRUMP
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



I support this statement


----------



## BadGas (Oct 27, 2016)

charley said:


> ... Trump has done more to lose, than he has done to win.  If he could keep his ego under control he'd be a shoe-in...   Hillary doesn't need to respond to her negatives because Donald is strutting around talking about all he owns and what a great winner he is,,,  is he ??      don't think so ....
> 
> ...as much as I dislike the 'Clinton clan', Trump has demonstrated 'zero' common sense , which comes in handy when you want to be POTUS ...it's true he has always been a blowhard, & will blame everybody for his lose, & point his finger at everybody but himself...



Hillary & Bill Clinton have demonstrated 'zero' common sense (ie Clinton Foundation, Bengahzi, Whitewater, Emails, George Soros, Danney Williams, Rape, Impeached), which comes in handy when you want to be (or have been) POTUS ...it's true they have always been blowhards, & will blame everybody for their losses, & point fingers at everybody but themselves..


----------



## BadGas (Oct 27, 2016)

williamalderson6 said:


> If Clinton gets in the United States  is going to be jacked up worse than what it is now y not try something new what do we have to lose give him 4 years and try him out
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



AGREED..AGREED..AGREED. This statement makes you smart. You should consider a run for POTUS after Trump serves his term.


----------



## BadGas (Oct 27, 2016)

Watson said:


> I hate to point out the obvious, that the US wealth comes from international trade and just about the entire planet hates Trump....except Russia and they are broke anyway...



THE MEDIA HATES TRUMP, which is where most people get programmed to hate Trump. Fact is, every Trump rally has at least 20k people in attendance with another 10k standing outside just to hear him. Americans overwhelmingly support Trump. The world will catch up, eventually.


----------



## BadGas (Oct 27, 2016)

williamalderson6 said:


> I will say one thing is I have always voted Democrat but it is time for a change if we don't get trump in there it is going to bit us all in the ass what do we have to loss. Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



I have always voted for whomever I thought was best candidate. Since turning 18yrs old.. (Sadly) I voted for all 3 of the last presidents we've had..Bill, Bush Jr, and Obama. Again, party lines don't matter much to me. Even less now that I see what Trumps own party members did to him.


----------



## charley (Oct 27, 2016)

..I'm loving trump posing as a tough guy, you'd have to go back 150years to find a more unqualified person seeking the office of POTUS.. I would vote for George Bush in a heartbeat, compared to this piece of shit....& I didn't vote for Bush...  He's a huckster out to bilk whoever is dumb enough to give him a chance. He gropes females and still the church backs him, goes to show the sad state that the christian church is in..He's a racist,a bigot & dulusional ..
... That fat asswipe won't use his 'so-called wealth' to become President...  what a zero he is...    God help us...maybe this turd will have a stroke and make us safe from his stupidity...


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 27, 2016)

The media, the elites and the career politicians hate Trump.......as much as I don't like him, that is enough for me to vote for him.

Hillary is a hawk.  She is pushing for a confrontation with the Ruskies.  We do not need is another war.


----------



## williamalderson6 (Oct 27, 2016)

Y would u vote for Bush he screwed this country up so fucking bad and it keeps going down hill and if hillary gets in the bottom is going to drop out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2016)

williamalderson6 said:


> Y would u vote for Bush he screwed this country up so fucking bad and it keeps going down hill and if hillary gets in the bottom is going to drop out
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk




...  re-read my post dude, you said I voted for Bush, not me !!! ...  my post reads "I didn't vote for Bush".....  but I guess if you enter the world of trump, changing the facts is how trump truth works.....


----------



## williamalderson6 (Oct 28, 2016)

U said u would vote for Bush in a heartbeat over Trump isn't that what it says

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2016)

dogsoldier said:


> The media, the elites and the career politicians hate Trump.......as much as I don't like him, that is enough for me to vote for him.
> 
> Hillary is a hawk.  She is pushing for a confrontation with the Ruskies.  We do not need is another war.



... hi dogsoldier,,,,,I agree she's a hawk for sure, but I don't believe war with russia is in our future, my opinion of course..  Fact is I don't like her at all, or the 'clinton circle'...    but my gut feeling about trump is that he's a bully, when I watch him on tv he makes me angry, he's a fear monger, he enjoys baiting people, loves talking about how great he is, I wanna puke......


----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2016)

williamalderson6 said:


> U said u would vote for Bush in a heartbeat over Trump isn't that what it says
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk




  ... do I have to explain context to you ???


----------



## williamalderson6 (Oct 28, 2016)

I would rather have a bully for a president then someone who is going run the country in the ground more

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## williamalderson6 (Oct 28, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  re-read my post dude, you said I voted for Bush, not me !!! ...  my post reads "I didn't vote for Bush".....  but I guess if you enter the world of trump, changing the facts is how trump truth works.....


Hay look I don't no u I not trying to start anything I just tired of all of the government people lying and stealing money and Clinton is a money hungry bitch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2016)

..don't sweat it !!      ..


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 28, 2016)

who you wanna vote for is your business. I can never vote for hillary, I have family  currently serving in the military and I'm a veteran too so leaving people behind is a big issue for me. dont send people to a hostile environment if you wont back them. but seriously she is such a liar how could anyone support that. would you by steroids from a known liar?


----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2016)

...I don't like lying Hillary, but like I said to dogsoldier.." my gut feeling  about trump is that he's a bully, when I watch him on tv he makes me  angry, he's a fear monger, he enjoys baiting people, loves talking about  how great he is, I wanna puke"......   I'm just being honest heck, if that turd was around me I'd want to punch him...my trump loathing has nothing to do with the 'clintons'... I know they are thieves , but trump, for me , is a bully ripoff... & no, I'm not buying juice for her... I have about 4 or 5 years worth of test....I pay so little for test it's crazy, after S&H, it's close to $20 per 10ml bottle of 250 cyp.....I bought 20 vials,,,


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 28, 2016)

charley said:


> ...I don't like lying Hillary, but like I said to dogsoldier.." my gut feeling  about trump is that he's a bully, when I watch him on tv he makes me  angry, he's a fear monger, he enjoys baiting people, loves talking about  how great he is, I wanna puke"......   I'm just being honest heck, if that turd was around me I'd want to punch him...my trump loathing has nothing to do with the 'clintons'... I know they are thieves , but trump, for me , is a bully ripoff... & no, I'm not buying juice for her... I have about 4 or 5 years worth of test....I pay so little for test it's crazy, after S&H, it's close to $20 per 10ml bottle of 250 cyp.....I bought 20 vials,,,


as an entertainer and tv celebrity dont really care for his schtick, but I prefer to vote for a person who isnt a career politician and doesnt have something to gain from being president. Clinton has recieved a lot of money from our enemies and now she owes them favors


----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> as an entertainer and tv celebrity dont really care for his schtick, but I prefer to vote for a person who isnt a career politician and doesnt have something to gain from being president. Clinton has recieved a lot of money from our enemies and now she owes them favors




.... I'm not a politician, & I don't play one on t.v. , but you could 'write me in'.....     ..


----------



## Watson (Oct 29, 2016)

people are actually going to vote for Trump.......Americans  god bless you all!


----------

